# Observation and Smoking Cessation in ER



## dentfam (Apr 20, 2009)

I need help.

1.  We're an ER in CA and are being told we can bill observation in the ER if over 4hrs.  Does anyone know the code and Medicare's guidelines?  I was thinking the observation codes would be the normal codes and just the POS would be 23 for ER.

2.  We are also told that we can bill for Smoking Cessation if we counsel a patient about not smoking.  Again, code and Medicare's guidelines.

I'm not really good at looking things up with Medicare, can someone direct me in that?

Thanks SOOOO much.
Kellie


----------

